# 11/5 Kton



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2014)

Met up with Mishka and Cornhead. Rain was coming down when I got to Woodstock. Cornhead said it was raing at the K1.  Rime, Reason and Upper East Fall(some grass at top)were open. No grooming and everything was bumped up.  Good first day.  Skied from 9:30 to 1:30. Cornhead may have some pics. Bad knee felt good, good one was hurting. Stairway to heaven sucked at the end though. I should have brought my backpack with hiking boots.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2014)

Any beers being served at the lift?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 5, 2014)

Puck it said:


> No grooming and everything was bumped up.



Sounds like a perfect day to me.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Any beers being served at the lift?


None.  And I did not bring any.  No Ewok summit.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 5, 2014)

So did you get a fix to your jonesing?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> So did you get a fix to your jonesing?


I should be good until next week.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 5, 2014)

Just got home, took a detour to visit Scotty. Great first day of the season! Misha kindly let me ski the day on his first pair of skis, twin tip, 86mm under foot, no carbon fiber. They skied great, perfect tool for slaying the soft early season bumps at K today. I considered having lunch then returning with my Mantras so I could compare the performance of the two, but the thought of another trip up the stairway to Hell after made me cringe. I was happy to see my recent upturn in exercise paid off, felt great until about the last two or three runs.

It was great skiing soft bumps to start off the season, felt more like the other end of the year. I had no problem finding someone to split my BOGO with, Puck and Misha didn't require it since they get the discount with their season passes to other mountains.


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Just got home, took a detour to visit Scotty. Great first day of the season! Misha kindly let me ski the day on his first pair of skis, twin tip, 86mm under foot, no carbon fiber. They skied great, perfect tool for slaying the soft early season bumps at K today. I considered having lunch then returning with my Mantras so I could compare the performance of the two, but the thought of another trip up the stairway to Hell after made me cringe. I was happy to see my recent upturn in exercise paid off, felt great until about the last two or three runs.
> 
> It was great skiing soft bumps to start off the season, felt more like the other end of the year. I had no problem finding someone to split my BOGO with, Puck and Misha didn't require it since they get the discount with their season passes to other mountains.
> 
> ...



Looks like the end of the year.  That will base will get really wet then freeze hard perfect for scraped off conditions later.  Nice that you got some turns on Mishka's skis!  Oh the stairs are not a multiple trip event.  We made a mistake a couple of years ago of going up the stairs for lunch then retuning for afternoon turns - the send time up the steps in the same day was a drag.  I hope to head up for Veterans Day which will probably be a mad house.  However, the first question from my family - "Do we have to do those stairs?".  I told them that we have have to not only hike back up on those stairs, but we may have to hike down them to get to skiable terrain.  Got some push back on that one.  We shall see!


----------



## mccleaks (Nov 6, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> I had no problem finding someone to split my BOGO with, Puck and Misha didn't require it since they get the discount with their season passes to other mountains.



What discount does K offer for season pass holders from other mountains? I never noticed that on their web site. Is it just an early season thing?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2014)

mccleaks said:


> What discount does K offer for season pass holders from other mountains? I never noticed that on their web site. Is it just an early season thing?


  I ahve the express card.  Mishka used his WaWa pass for 50% midweek.


----------

